# jasper county deer  Reports



## earth mover

what do yall  think of this deer ?


----------



## bilgerat

he's young, 1 more year he will be a hoss.


----------



## earth mover

I  went   to   the   culb   this  past  weekend  to  put  camera   back  out.  Saw  alot   of    Deer.   Looking  forward   to  this  saeson.


----------



## Arrow3

Yep...he's young and will be a hoss in a year or so...


----------



## earth mover

Thanks    Guys.  I'll    have   some  pics   this  friday. Our    culb   is surrounded    by    Oconee   National  forest.     I'm     letting   him   walk   but   I     don't  know   about     everbody   else.


----------



## earth mover

Here's   a   pic    of   the     deer  above     3weeks    later.


----------



## turky93

young deer or not...he wouldnt walk away from my stand without a new breathin hole


----------



## earth mover

Yes  sir.  I'm   starting   to   think  the   same   thing   now. I   will   have   some   pics   7-16-08.


----------



## earth mover

Now  he   has  a  drop   tine. Maybe   boarder   line    now


----------



## earth mover

Last  year   he  was   a   basket   rack    8-pt. I  let   him  walk   two  times.  I  don't   think   so   this   year.


----------



## Chattooga River Hunter

*re:*

That's a nice buck and if you pass him up then someone else will for sure harvest him on the ONF.


----------



## earth mover

If  I'm   lucky  enough   to  see  him .  I'm  not   letting   him   walk  this  year.


----------



## head buster

He is still a young deer but I don't think I'd hold anything back on that dude unless you're the only one hunting the property he's on then give him another year and let ride in the back of the truck


----------



## earth mover

I're  hunting    property  is  surrounded    by  ONF.If  I   don't   shoot  him  some  body  on   ONF   will.I'm  seeing   alot  of  deer  right  now.They  seem   to   be  in good  shape  , after  last  years   drought.If  any   of  you   would   like  to  make  a  report,go  ahead   I'm    fine  with  it.


----------



## earth mover

Went   to  culb   this  past  Sat  .Saw  a  hand  full  of   deer.Going  to  wait  and  see   what  the   weather  does   be   for   we   start    food  plots.


----------



## letsemwalk

I'd give the first one another year or 2 and shoot the next 2 deer.


----------



## earth mover

All   the  Pics    are  of  the   same   deer.


----------



## letsemwalk

earth mover said:


> All   the  Pics    are  of  the   same   deer.



O didn't realize that, but he's still a shooter this year.


----------



## earth mover

Yes  sir   I'm    going   to  work   hard    on  that   deer.  Each   year  I  always   get   pics   of   a   deer  like   him.  But   I    can't   close   the   deal    on  them.I  guess   that   why    we  hunt.


----------



## parkerman

My fathers club is surrounded by Oconee Nat't Forrest as well.  I haven't seen a deer this good there though.  He would not get a free pass this year from me.......


----------



## Bruz

SHOOT! I would take that one out as soon as I saw the drop tine.

Robert


----------



## earth mover

I've  got  Pics  over  the  past  three  years  of  deer  like  him. But  when   the   season   starts  they  seem  to  disappear.They   get  alot  of  persure   on  the  ONF.We   see   alot  of  deer  every  year.


----------



## earth mover

Going  down   to  show   the   Property  tomorrow.I'll   have   some   more   Pics.


----------



## earth mover

After   getting   these  Pics    I'm    ready  to  hunt.It   looks  like  daddy   rabbit  has  done  his   job   well.


----------



## Canebrake

Mike....I can't believe you got these people fooled.  We all know good and well that deer was never borderline in our book!  I might need to start looking for a good taxidermist down around Monticello....only 5 more weeks!!!


----------



## Canebrake

*2007 Sharp Shooter Bucks*

See if you recognize any of these boys from last year.  I caught these 4, plus two smaller bucks on one scrape in a 3-week period.  All the bucks were photographed at night or very early morning.  These were taken not too far from the wooden bridge, near the creek.  Just wondering if you caught a glimpse of any of them b/c I sure didn't!  Maybe some of them made it through?


----------



## earth mover

Alton  you  got   me.The  1st   one   looks  like  a  nine  pter.The  2nd  looks   like  a  8pter.Those   are  some  good  deer. I  did  not  have  a   pic  of  those  deer.Hopfully  there  still  around.I  did  not  see  those   deer   last  year   at    all.


----------



## Canebrake

I believe all four are different bucks.  The 4th buck is much wider than the other three.  His right G3 has a distinctive crook to it.  I also think the 2nd buck has a bit more mass than the tall racked nine.  Either way...all of these deer should be dandys if they made it through.


----------



## earth mover

I  agree  with   you  on  that  after   taking  a  better  look.Are  you   going  to  the  club   this   Sat 8-9-08.


----------



## Canebrake

I think I might.  I have to be back in Covington around lunch so if I run down there it will be early.  I'm kinda interested in that camera since it deleted all the images when I tried to remove the flash card last time.  I'll probably try to get down there around 7:00 a.m. 

 Have you ever had any problems with your cam erasing the pictures?  I believe I had erased the entire internal memory so that shouldn't have been the issue!


----------



## earth mover

I   have  not   had   any  problems   like  that.My  camera's  have  not  given   me   any  problem   yet.I'll   try   to  be  down  there   around    7:00a.m.


----------



## Perkins

Canebrake said:


> Mike....I can't believe you got these people fooled.  We all know good and well that deer was never borderline in our book!  I might need to start looking for a good taxidermist down around Monticello....only 5 more weeks!!!



Chris Fortner just moved down here.He lives in Monticello now..Check his work out. I put a deer on the Bragin Board under "my dads Ohio Buck" check it out. His number is 770-480-5241.or WWW.FORTNERTAXIDERMY.COM.


----------



## earth mover

Thanks   Eric.Now  I  know  were  to  take   that  drop  tine  Buck  to.That's  real   close  for  us   folk's  here  on  Lake  Jackson.


----------



## earth mover

He's  brought   a  new  friend   in. Has   anybody  seen    any   Arcon's   on  the   tree's  yet.Last  year   there  were  not   any   at  all   on   our  club.


----------



## Canebrake

I've seen acorns everywhere but in Monticello, GA!!!   Persimmons too.....  That little man in the back of this picture better watch out....I know some Riverdale boys who would love to break the 2008 "ice" on him!   

I didn't have any problem with the camera this time.  Plenty of pictures of 3 does and a couple fawns but that is it.  Guess I'll have to wait to you run ole dew-drop over to my side of the property!!!


----------



## earth mover

I   here'ya   man.  I've   got   a  pic  of  a   5 pter   that   they   would   like  to.I'm   going  down   one  day  this  week  to   cut  some  firing   lanes.  I   will  take a  better  look  at  the  oak  tree's.I  will   let  you  know  if  I  Find  any.


----------



## Canebrake

Mike, I haven't seen any new updates on Dew-Drop!  You trying to keep me out of the loop now that season is drawing near?


----------



## earth mover

He's  still    around.I  can't  find   any   acron's  any  were.Saw  alot  of  Deer, sankes ,tick's.But  know  acron's.I'm  going   to  the  club  a   couple  of  time's  this  week.Here's  some  more   pics.


----------



## earth mover

Alton  I   Know   you   got   to  have  some   good   Pics.I'll   see   you  sat.There's   alot   of  good  sign  all  over  the  club.I  wish  I could  find   Just  one   white   or   Red   Oak   tree  with   acrons.


----------



## Canebrake

I've only check that camera once....trying to stay out of there!  Only had 2-3 does with fawns the first time.  I'll probably slip down there tomorrow. 

 Still haven't found any persimmons?  They are getting close to ripe everywhere else I'm seeing them.  Should be dropping in about 3 weeks.  

Do you know if anyone is hunting between the beaver swamp and the cutover by the stop sign?  

I'll be down there tomorrow about 9:30-10:00....coming from Athens.  I got my new pup with me so he slows me down a little bit!


----------



## earth mover

no body  is  hunting   there   this   year.We   had  a  good  work  day   today.I'm   going   back   this   next  week  to  finish  up  and  put  up  some   stands.Alton  one    of  the  boys   in  clayton  Co    has    some  real  good  pics   of  some   nice  bucks.


----------



## earth mover

All  right  everybody  let's  here   what's   going  on.I  have  not  seen  any  acrons.All  the   other   mass  crops   are  doing  great.


----------



## earth mover

Well  the   velvet  is  gone.Now   its  time  to  Hunt.


----------



## Canebrake

Like what I see Mike.  That will be a fine buck for out little place!  Not as wide as I'd hoped he get but that drop tine really sets him apart.  Hope someone gets him...and if not, he will be a sho' nuff good one next year!!!  Hope you been practicing....I know someone else who has!!!


----------



## earth mover

Thank's  Alton.I  saw  steve  at  the  club  last  weekend.He  said  he  was  going  to  put  a stand  at   the  stop  sign.Just  letting  you  know.The  deer  have  change   there   patterns.Thay  lost  there  velvet  last  week.As  of  right  now,thay   seem  to  be  moving  more   at  mid  day.


----------



## earth mover

All    right  every  body,Good  luck  and  be   safe.


----------



## earth mover

Opening  day   was  great.Saw   a  big  8 pter   and  some  does.Thay   were  to  far  out   for   a   shot.Has  any   body   got  one  on  the  ground  yet.


----------



## earth mover

It's  starting  to   cool  off   a  little  bit.I'm   going   to  hunt   the  next   4  days.


----------



## earth mover

I  can't  find   any   red  or   white   oak   acrons.Saw  a   doe  and  fawn  this  morning.Hope   this   weekend   it  get's   better.


----------



## earth mover

Deer  were   moving  in  the  morning  and  evening.All  the  deer  I   saw   were  to  far   off  for  a  shot.But   that's   a  good   thing.At  least   I'm   seeing   them.Has  anybody  that   hunt's  in  Jasper  Co.  been   seeing  any    deer?


----------



## Canebrake

You been hunting in the thinned pines still or moved down to the oaks yet.  Dad and I will be down Sat. morning so we will see you then!  It should be nice and cool this weekend


----------



## earth mover

I'm   still  in  the   cut  over.I  heard  that   steve   killed   a   doe   late  sunday  about  80lbs.


----------



## BogieK9

I hunt Jasper county and them look like some pretty good 'uns. I haven't seen any yet but I have only been down to hang stands. No cameras up.


----------



## earth mover

BogieK9  were   do   you   hunt  in  Jasper Co.


----------



## Letsgotoshadydale

Where do you hunt in Jasper Earth Mover?


----------



## BogieK9

I hunt off of Rock Eagle Road


----------



## nevamiss270

Bogie where off rock eagle do you hunt? I hunt off rock eagle as well. Seen a few does so far this year, food plots look good, tons of persimmons, and tracks everywhere!


----------



## BogieK9

600 acres on the right side coming from Town after you cross the train tracks on Rock Eagle Road.


----------



## nevamiss270

oh ok i have 450 acres on the right farther down just before falcon road.


----------



## earth mover

Were  about  7 miles  south  of  Monticello.


----------



## BogieK9

nevamiss270 said:


> oh ok i have 450 acres on the right farther down just before falcon road.


  Ok, i know where you are. We are probably gonna go down and give it a shot this weekend. Hopefully I'll knock one down.


----------



## earth mover

I   went  to  the  woods   this  past   Tue  and  thur .The   wind   was  tuff.Did  not   see  any  thing.This   weekend   should   be  better.Got  to  go   a   high  school   Football   game   tonight.I  hope  everbody  see's   some   deer  this  weekend.Good   Luck.


----------



## JamesG

I hunt Jasper Co. also. Got a 130# doe opening evening. Not many acorns on the ground, but i've found a few whites,reds and a couple of sawtooths with nuts on them not loaded but their there. This cooler weather may get the reds droppin soon. May have to sit this weekend out till we get some gas.


----------



## earth mover

I   heard   that.We  ran   out   of  gas   down  here  this  week.They  had   the  pumps   open   this  morning.And  I   filled  my   truck  back  up    fast.I  have   not   found   any  acrons  at  all.


----------



## JamesG

Most were high in the trees. Wore my neck out scanning with binos. Anyway good luck when you get back out, looks like you got a couple good ones walkin around.


----------



## earth mover

The  yotes  are   killing   us.Got  in  the  stand   early.The   wind  was  right,cover  scent  etc.30  min    in the   hunt    deer  started   blowing.This   happen   3   more  times  between  6:30am   to  9:00am.


----------



## Canebrake

Sunday report:  58 degrees....slight NE wind...two headshots @ 23 yds!  

Unfortunately, both were on Grey squirrels.  Now Billy can't say anything about my shooting form!!!  Jumped one deer going out @ 11:00 bedded near Greg's old foodplot in the edge of the thinned pines.  Saw alot of deer on the side of the road headed to Monticello.  I believe they fed early and laid down around daylight.

We didn't see much on Sunday evening either...I think Billy might have seen a couple from his new stand but that is it.  

Try 'em again next week!


----------



## BDAWG

Nice Jasper Co deer. Can't wait on this season,seeing some good sign. I hunt at Big Pine, where yall at?


----------



## earth mover

Were  about  5   miles   south  of  monticello,between  hwy  83  and  Hwy  11.


----------



## Canebrake

you get your camera working Mike?


----------



## earth mover

Yea  man.I've  got  to   take   time  and   go  pull  the   SD   cards.Going  to  try  to  do  it   tomorrow.


----------



## BDAWG

Sounds like your not too far from us. well good luck this season.


----------



## earth mover

Good  luck .Let  us  know  if  ya'll   kill  anything.


----------



## Fishin & Hunting

Went to the lease in Jasper Co this morning after doing some scouting on Friday.  Very little sign of anything out there.  Didn't see anything either this morning.  Think the folks next door are feeding them again like they did last year.

Have been doing some hunting at Charles Elliott.  Been bumping deer going to the stand, but nothing while in the stand.  

Going back to Charles Elliott in the morning to try my luck again.


----------



## 8pointduck

I hunt in Jasper Co. off of Goolsbie Rd. I have seen a 5 point so far but my some saw a big 8point last weekend...........


----------



## JamesG

Any acorns droppin 8point?


----------



## earth mover

The  temps   are  going  to  be  in  the  lower  50's   to  upper  40's the  next   2  mornings.I'm   going  to  be   in  the   woods.Hope  it  gets  the  deer   moving.


----------



## BIGABOW

last weekend reports:
deer moving in the midle of the day saturday and late morning sunday.
Jasper /Putnam county line


----------



## Canebrake

8pointduck said:


> I hunt in Jasper Co. off of Goolsbie Rd. I have seen a 5 point so far but my some saw a big 8point last weekend...........



Used to have a lease on Goolsby Rd. too...until they turned it into a subdivision.  Doesn't look like those jokers have sold a single lot though!!!  We killed alot of deer off that place....just up the road from that big ole house with the nice fence!


----------



## earth mover

Well  the  bucks   are  starting   to  make   scarps.I've   never   seen  them  this  eary.We       only    saw   a  couple of  deer   so  far  this   weekend.


----------



## 8pointduck

Acorns aren't dropping just yet. Need some cooler weather.


----------



## earth mover

We  have   only  killed   one  deer  so  far.The  warmer  temps   have  slowed  the   deer  movement   down   a  little  bit.Can't  wait   to  get  my  muzzleloader  in   my  hands.


----------



## JawjaDawg

Took a big doe on Sunday evening around 6pm on our place right along Murder Creek.  About 30 minutes later had a coyote come along on the trail and took him out too. Second one we have killed so far since the last month. Big males and healthy too, not the least bit mangy. 

Havent seen any acorns falling yet there either and found one little oak horned up. Gonna be a tough season i think.


----------



## earth mover

So  far  today  I've   got  1.5  inches  of  rain.That  was  at  12:00  noon   today   and  it's   still  raining.This  should   help   the  food  plots   and   get  the  deer  moving.


----------



## Canebrake

Mike...I'm trying to take tomorrow off.  This rainy weather has gotten me excited and if I don't stick one with my bow I'll never live it down.  I'll call tonight and see if the wife will let you come drag one out for me in the morning!


----------



## Fishin & Hunting

Stalked up on three does at Charles Elliott Wednesday evening during a slow down in the rain.  No shot as it was just too thick.  

Got busted by a doe this morning as I was pulling back on her, down at the lease.

See if she comes back Friday morning.


----------



## earth mover

We  got   a  real  nice  doe  this  morning.Mr.  canebrake   killed  it  around   9:00   this  morning,with  15to  20 mph  winds.We  have  killed  2does   and   1  button  buck   so   far.


----------



## Fishin & Hunting

Haven't heard hardly any shooting this weekend, none on Saturday morning.


----------



## buck central

We have killed 9 as of this am, on our club. Saw 8 deer this weekend, all does and one spike. There was 1 doe shot this weekend with the smoke pole.  As for the acorns, they have been raining for the last 10 days. Most of the deer I have seen have been feeding on acorns, white and reds.


----------



## earth mover

I  was  going  to  the  woods  this  morning.Atfer  looking  at  the  temps,I   think   will  hold  off  for  a  couple  days.


----------



## earth mover

Check  trial  cam   and   the  bucks    necks  are   starting   to  swell.Found  a  couple  of  scrapes.Looks  like    the  rut is  not   far  off.


----------



## Fishin & Hunting

Jumped two going in at 9:00 am today.  Saw one yesterday.  All does.

Found my first scrape today also.  

White acorns stopped dropping now that the wind has settled down.


----------



## Canebrake

]

Yea, but those squirrels are still knocking them off onto the ground.  It's still too early to get away from the acorns I think.  

Hey Mike....exactly which bucks are starting to get swollen necks???  Funny how all of the picture sharing stopped when deer season started.  I think you owe it to these folks to share some of your famous photography!!!


----------



## earth mover

I  have  been   doing   the  honey   Do  list    so  I  can  go  hunting  and   get  the  pics.I'll  have   some  pics  tonight.Man  I've   got  to  go,I'm   running   late  on  getting  to  the   woods.


----------



## Fishin & Hunting

Went out after work today, ran into the same two does as yesterday.   Scrapes are showing up that weren't there yesterday.

One more day till the woods fill up with other fools.


----------



## earth mover

I'm   seeing   deer  in  the  evening.Let   3  does   walk   last   night.With  this  rain  today  thay  should  move  good   tomorrew.Good Luck  everybody


----------



## nevamiss270

Ill be down there later today - like earth mover said with the rain today and clouds all night they ought to be a movin in the am!


----------



## GlockSpeed31

Fishin & Hunting said:


> One more day till the woods fill up with other fools.



Umm, I resemble that remark!!

Heading down there Saturday afternoon for the evening hunt. Hope they are moving. Should be, rain today/tonight, cooler temps Saturday.


----------



## earth mover

Well  after  sitting  in  the  rain  friday  night  and   Jackson  is  8-0.Now   maybe   I  can  get  to  some   hunt'in  that  I  am  behind   on.Did  not  here  many  shots   today.One   Doe   was  killed  this  evening   around  6:30.She  look   to be  around   100 to 110  lbs.Tomorrow   morning   lows   around  48.It  should  be  a  good  day   to  hunt.


----------



## GlockSpeed31

I went on Saturday afternoon and didn't see anything. Heard a few gunshots around. My friend that I was with shot a nice 8 pointer that dressed at 137lbs.

Maybe next weekend!


----------



## cjcrowder

I hunt around Mansfield and got in the stand at 1:30 yesterday.  At 5:50 I saw 3 does.  Finally was able to get a good clean shot on one at around 6:30.


----------



## nevamiss270

I shot two does last saturday evening eating acorns.  One other doe was killed that same night. Will be down this weekend if it aint raining like crazy!


----------



## Fishin & Hunting

Was covered up with does Monday evening at around 5:15 pm.  Six in all.  My son saw a few this weekend  too during the evening hunts.

Mornings have been dead lately.


----------



## earth mover

Well  I  saw  five  small   deer   sunday  morning.Let  them  all  walk.I'm   behind   on  keeping   my   wife  happy.I  think   I'm   cought  up  now.Come  on  weekend.


----------



## earth mover

Well   he's    still  around   and  I'm    trying   to  stay  on  him.


----------



## Canebrake

He looks like a MAN now.  I sure hope someone gets him.  I had planned on taking this weekend off to go grouse hunting but these pictures are making me reconsider my plans.   I'll probably ride down for the morning hunt.


----------



## Fishin & Hunting

Cull a 168 pound buck tonight.  Some ground meat will be going in the freezer in a couple day.

Hope to go out in the morning.

Kind of disappointing, been hunting his rub line for a few days only to find out it was a cull.


----------



## Fishin & Hunting

*From our lease*

This was shot off our lease this morning.  Came off the USFS land and when shot ran back into the USFS land.

Main frame 10 pt with three kickers.


----------



## earth mover

We   had  a  big  doe   killed  this  past  Sat.So  far   we  have  killed  4 doe's  and   a  button  buck  this  year.Scrapes  and  rubs  are  poping  up  every   were.I'm  going  to  try   to   hunt  a  good  bit  this  coming  week.


----------



## Fishin & Hunting

Got three this weekend.  Going out in the morning for another one, then home to to do some cutting up and grinding.


----------



## Canebrake

Mike, you know it is against the new rules to hunt during the week when I'm stuck at work!  If you stay at home this week I'll tell you about my new honey-hole!!!


----------



## Canebrake

Fishin & Hunting said:


> This was shot off our lease this morning.  Came off the USFS land and when shot ran back into the USFS land.
> 
> Main frame 10 pt with three kickers.




That's a nice buck!  congratulations to someone.


----------



## earth mover

From   what  I    hear   my    honey  whole   had  alot   of  folks  in  and  around  it.I  may  have  to   think  about  that offer.I'm  going  to  get   real    hot  on  the  deer  now   atfer  what  I   heard   and  saw   this  past  Sun.Hope   I   can   show   some  pics  of  them   later  this  week.


----------



## Fishin & Hunting

Back out in the woods again this morning.  Took a small doe for deer poppers, while my buddy took a 5 pt.  Even in the wind they were moving.  Going to lay off till Wednesday morning now.  Have to get some of these deer put up.


----------



## Canebrake

earth mover said:


> From   what  I    hear   my    honey  whole   had  alot   of  folks  in  and  around  it.I  may  have  to   think  about  that offer.I'm  going  to  get   real    hot  on  the  deer  now   atfer  what  I   heard   and  saw   this  past  Sun.Hope   I   can   show   some  pics  of  them   later  this  week.



Seems like there has been alot of seein' and no shootin'???


----------



## earth mover

I  was  seeing   deer   until   today.The  wind   was  getting  it  this morning.Got  in  the  tree   early   and  got   out  at 2:30.Like  I   said  my  aera   got  blown   up  this  past  weekend.


----------



## Canebrake

Oh yea?  I didn't hear about anyone killing anything off of your stand?  I guess we can't complain since we weren't down there.  I'll probably hunt all day saturday.  Going to Paulding Forest Sunday to run the dog.  I've got the bird fever and it is almost as bad as the buck variety!!!


----------



## earth mover

The  folks   across  from  you  did   some  shooting  this  moroning.Three   straight   days   this  week   with out  seeing  any  deer  sofar.


----------



## Fishin & Hunting

I haven't heard that much shooting all season long.  Even during muzzeloader season it was dead.  

Didn't make the morning hunting Wednesday.  Did get out in the afternoon and did some scouting on some USFS land that borders our lease.  Found a buck beadroom that I would like to put my son on.  It is just a good ways from the truck.

Have seen very few scrapes, but lots of rubs.  Of the three bucks that were shot Friday, Saturday, and Monday;  only the ten point had the rutting smell to him.


----------



## earth mover

Atlon  the  folks   across  the  road  from  behind  you  killed  a  real  big  8 pter.The   woman's   son   killed  it   this  past    Tue   evening.


----------



## Canebrake

Good for him!  Don't tell Bobby the 6-year old was able to connect on the deer he missed!


----------



## BIGABOW

10pt Buck Just Killed In Putnam County 20 Min Before Dark, Came In To A Grunt Call.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Hunted yesterday afternoon in Jasper on lease thats borders Clybel and didn't see a thing! There was a 4 day hunt at Clybel last week that I was sure would get the deer stirred up. Looks like the full rut is still about a week away?


----------



## JamesG

Buck chasin this week in Jasper Co.. Got this 8pt Sunday morning around 9:00. Came in runnin and gruntin.


----------



## BIGABOW

one doe killed this am- big fat nanny, also forgot to mention 3pt killed Sunday at our club,Just over the putnam co line.

nice buck BTW James


----------



## earth mover

Big  8pter  killed  this  past  Sat  and  small  doe.The   buck  was  not  chasing  doe's.We  have   alot  of  scrapes.But  we  have  not  seen  any  chasing  on  our  club   in  Jasper  Co.


----------



## BOSSOFTHEWOODS

Heard maybe new cnty record killed near Country club N of Mont. Also MONSTER 12 killed by truck on 16 near Clay rd.


----------



## earth mover

Hope  that  the  rain  today  will  get  the  deer   moving   again   this  weekend.The  warm    temp's   has  slowed  down  the  deer  movement  on    and  around   the   club  I'm  in.


----------



## BIGABOW

7-9 Nov. 2 Does,6 Pt,one Spike On Our Club


----------



## Branchminnow

If you hunt in Jasper county th9is week is the week.


----------



## earth mover

This   past  weekend  we   killed  3  does  and  1  spike.One  member  shot  and   missed   a  spike  chasing    2  does.There  seems   to  be  not  many    poeple  hunting    the   ONF.With  this  light  rain  and  cloudy  wheather.         I'm   fixing  to  head  to  the  woods  today.


----------



## Canebrake

There were plenty of people hunting Oconee!  Scott saw three walk past the tripod and he said they sounded like they were using a loud speaker to set hunters out.  Sounded like someone was leading a deer hunting 101 class right after daybreak!  

You hear about Eddie finding his first deer?


----------



## Fishin & Hunting

Had a four point in front of me Tuesday, but he got a free pass. 

Went out today after work, only to be rousted by one of the club members who likes to walk when he gets bored.  Dang I wish people would pay attention to the sign in board.  I get in the woods about 9:00 am when I work the night before and do an afternoon hunt.  Today would of been a great day for an afternoon hunt with the light rain.  Oh well.


----------



## earth mover

Saw  a  nice  spike   about  1:20pm  today   and  could  not  tell   what  the  other   deer  was.It  was  a  good  day  to  hunt.The  weather  is     not   looking  good  for   Sat.Hope  it  will   be   better  on  Sun.The  lows  next  week   are  in  the  30's.


----------



## thomas gose

Canebrake said:


> There were plenty of people hunting Oconee!  Scott saw three walk past the tripod and he said they sounded like they were using a loud speaker to set hunters out.  Sounded like someone was leading a deer hunting 101 class right after daybreak!
> 
> You hear about Eddie finding his first deer?



Alton you Butch and that pretty little girl i met at your camp last week need to figure out an easier way to organize a hunt.Next time scott might not be as friendly!By the way that after shave you had on last weekend smelled just like womens perfume. Cant figure out why you would smell like it after the hunt.It smelled wonderful either way.


----------



## BogieK9

This weekend turned out pretty good. It was just about a full moon so the deer were mostlt moving at night. But Saturday evening I got a shot at an 8-point that was hauling @$$ across my field. So I took a moving 260 yrd shot. I missed. But he ended up stopping in my brother in laws field several minutes later within 100 yds of his stand. Needless to say...big buck was down. We found him the next morning. Not a bad weekend overall. I saw a guy at the store in Monticello with a Non-typical 10 point on the tailgate. Talked to DNR and found out that it came from Cedar Creek WMA.


----------



## earth mover

We   had  one  nice  doe  killed  Sun  morning,Buy   deer  slayer  chris,with  these    colder  temps   thay   should   be  moving  pretty  good  this  week.


----------



## Fishin & Hunting

Going in the morning, hope they are moving.


----------



## earth mover

Scrapes   are   starting   to   pop  up  again  on  our  club.Maybe  this  cold   snap  will  stay  and  keep  the  deer  moving.Has  anybody  done   any  good  on  the  ONF.


----------



## Fishin & Hunting

Haven't seen a deer since last Sunday.  But seeing lots of buck sign.

Got a buck somewhat patterned out on ONF.  Just haven't seen him yet.

Heard a lot of shooting at sunset this evening, just not from me.


----------



## earth mover

I  heard   that  Mr.  Fishin&Hunting.Iguess  I have  not  picked  the  right  stand  to  get  in   yet.We  have   15  on  the  ground  so  far.Only   one  good  buck.  A  real  good  9pter.


----------



## Fishin & Hunting

Went in this morning early, only to be blown out of my stand by the goose hunters on the ONF where  I was hunting.  They started off at 6:30 am and went for about 45 minutes before I guess they ran out of things to shoot at.  So much for deer hunting.  I was only about 150 yards away, didn't know they would be out there today.  I thought they could not shoot till sun rise

 My partner who was father away got a 105 lb doe.  

I think I am just north of you earth mover. 

Did hear lots of shooting from 9:00 am till around 10:30 am.

Will take my son out Sunday evening.


----------



## skoaleric

heard plenty of shots, but nothing came across the powerline on the oconee n.f.


----------



## earth mover

One  of  our  club  members  killed  a  good  Doe  this  evening   at  5:15pm.He  could  not  tell  what  the  other two  deer  were.That  was  the  only  shot  I    heard   this   evening.


----------



## earth mover

Saw  3   deer  this  morning.If  the  temps  stay  were  there  at  Thankgiving   weekend  should  be  good.The  deer  I  saw  this  morning  were   moving  at  9:00  and 10:00.


----------



## earth mover

Did  not  see  the  first deer  Thanksgiving week. going in the morning .Hope  it  picks  up  a  little  bit.


----------



## Fishin & Hunting

I have not seen a deer for about three weeks.  I hope to try it in the morning also.

Good luck


----------



## earth mover

Nothing   again  this  morning.There  are  some  good  sign  around.Hope  the  weather  will  be  good  this  weekend.


----------



## GlockSpeed31

I went this Friday evening. Nothing was moving, except a pack of coyotes right at dark. Man they were close this time. Didn't see them, but could hear them getting stirred up.

Maybe something on Sunday!


----------



## Fishin & Hunting

I went Friday night also, saw nothing but tree rats and turkeys.  Oh well, off this morning for one more go at them.


----------



## earth mover

Sat   I  had  deer  blowing  all  atfernoon.Shot  at  a  big  doe  this  morning  and   missed.Got   buck  fever   and   thats    that.Can't  wait  for   next  weekend.


----------



## Canebrake

How'd you get the fever?  I thought you've been watching them does all season???

Me and Butch killed a couple more in Alabama if you need some meat to make it through the winter!!!

Give me a call at 1-800-LITTLE-BUCK-SLAYER if you are hungry!


----------



## thomas gose

canebrake you started huntin in alabama and earthmover started seein deer again?could it be you had been doin some snoopin around his stands while he was away?you should be ashamed.


----------



## BIGABOW

been dead at our club past few weeks the boys in the cut over next to us killed one and thats about it. saw two down on murder creek, but they were bedded in the dog finnell(sp) at the river, Cedar Creekj is back open Sat-guess I am headed back to the River.


----------



## donald-f

earth mover said:


> Sat   I  had  deer  blowing  all  atfernoon.Shot  at  a  big  doe  this  morning  and   missed.Got   buck  fever   and   thats    that.Can't  wait  for   next  weekend.


How do you get BUCK FEVER while shooting at a slick head?


----------



## earth mover

I  just   got    fired   up  because  I    have  not  seen  a   deer  in  4  weeks.Just  plan  smooth  missed   her.And   some  tree   limbs   did'nt  help   either.


----------



## Canebrake

earth mover said:


> I  just   got    fired   up  because  I    have  not  seen  a   deer  in  4  weeks.Just  plan  smooth  missed   her.And   some  tree   limbs   did'nt  help   either.



Thought you saw deer on the 26th???  

If you are still looking for some meat.......I might could part with a liver and maybe a neck roast if you are sweet!!!


----------



## Canebrake

thomas gose said:


> canebrake you started huntin in alabama and earthmover started seein deer again?could it be you had been doin some snoopin around his stands while he was away?you should be ashamed.



Nah....those bucks over on his side of the property are way too big and tough for my likin'!!!

I stick close to the ONF so as to ambush those babies you free-loaders jump up!!!


----------



## earth mover

The  last  deer  I  saw   jump  up   going   in  to  the  stand.No   way  to  get  a  shot.That   was  just   out  side  of  camp.Maybe   100yrds   or  so.How   many  deer          have  you  and  your  dad   killed  in  alabama.


----------



## Canebrake

I think he's got two and three for me.  Scott has killed 3 or 4 too.  We haven't seen any decent bucks but we are seeing alot of deer almost everytime we go into the woods.  I think we finally got that tract figured out over there.  

The only thing more plentiful than the deer over there is the TURKEYS!!!  All over my trail cam and somebody sees birds everytime we go into the stand!


----------



## thomas gose

mike dont let alton fool you, him and butch finally have the deer timed to where they can ride the roads and run them over as they cross. ive hunted with them before and still have back issues from driving down the power lines so fast.i wouldnt have voluntered to ride in the bed of the truck if id have known!!!!


----------



## Canebrake

earth mover said:


> I  just   got    fired   up  because  I    have  not  seen  a   deer  in  4  weeks.Just  plan  smooth  missed   her.And   some  tree   limbs   did'nt  help   either.



Tree limbs get in the way on the first shot....or the second???


----------



## earth mover

I  was  in  my   climbing   stand    maybe   7  or  8  feet   off  the  ground   and   truned  around  to  check  the  the  food  plot  on  my   way  up.And   the  deer   were   in   the  food  plot.To   get  a  clear  shot   I  needed   to   be   about   12  to  14  feet   higher.I  had to lean  out  of  the  stand  as  Far as  I    could   to  the  right  to  make  the  shot  with  out  falling   out  of  the  stand.Both  shots.It   was  7:30am .It  was  a  good  100+yrd   shot.You  know  everybody   including  myself  puts  there  ladder  stands   on  the  food  plots.I  thought   I  would   try   somthing   different.


----------



## BIGABOW

The Cedar Creek Buck I killed was pushing a big Doe and there was
 6 of them total together. his hocks were black and his leggs
 stained to the hoof. yall better getem this week the second cycle
 is on-IMO


----------



## earth mover

I'm  fixing   to  head   out  the   door  and  give  it  another   try.It's  in  the  low  60's    right  now.Hope  thay  will  be  moving.


----------



## Fishin & Hunting

Went out this morning after work and saw nothing.


----------



## earth mover

Did  not  see  any  thing  yesterday.There  was  very  little   sign.Only  heard  two  shots   all   day,thay  were  way  off.The  temps  did  not  help  either.Will  try  again   atfer    Xmas.


----------



## Canebrake

earth mover said:


> Did  not  see  any  thing  yesterday.There  was  very  little   sign.Only  heard  two  shots   all   day,thay  were  way  off.The  temps  did  not  help  either.Will  try  again   atfer    Xmas.



Any deer on your camera or has Johnny shot all of 'em?  Not much on my camera in Alabama...a few spikes and a bunch of turkey.  LOT of sign over there...I reckon the rut is in full swing right now!


----------



## earth mover

Nothing   on  my   camera.Johnny   got  some   Coon  hunters   on  camera   last  week.He's  got  4  pics  of  them  at  1:30am.I  just  looked  at   the  temps  for  atfer   Xmas.It's  going   to  warm  back  up  and  a  slight  chance  of  rian.And  your  right.Johnny  starting  to  put  the  hurt  on   them.


----------



## Fishin & Hunting

Went out tonight with my son,  He had three does about 80 yards away in and out of the trees in the river bottom, he could not get a shot.

I didn't see a thing.


----------



## earth mover

My  wife  is  running  me  out  of  the  house  this  evening,so  she  can  get  some  cooking  done  for  tomorrow.Merry  Xmas  everybody  and  safe  hunting.


----------



## Fishin & Hunting

Didn't see a thing this morning.


----------



## earth mover

I  didn't   see  anything   this    evening.I  guess   I'll  hit  them  hard  fri,sat,sun.


----------



## BIGABOW

9 men/women in the woods last Sat and not a deer seen Jasper/Putnam counties.


----------



## GlockSpeed31

Man, What's up with the deer in Jasper Co this year? The economy? LOL 

I haven't heard of this bad of a season in a long time.


----------



## earth mover

I  agree   with  you   GlockSpeed31.As  fare  as  I  Know  we   only  killed  19  deer  this  year.We   have  been  killing  30  to  40  a   year.I  don't   think   there   is  as  many   deer  as  there  used  to  be.I've  been  hunting  for  over  30+ yrs.I  let  deer   walk  this  year.Only  saw  one  shooter  and  could  not   get  a  shot.Hope  it  will  be  better   this  year.Now   bring  on  turkey    season.


----------



## Canebrake

Mike...you better take advantage of this January squirrel season and practice your marksmanship!!!


----------



## earth mover

Yes  sir   I  hear'ya   man.Now  that  I'm   back  to  work   I  think  my  marksmanship  will   get   back   on  track.I  think  your  right.I  am  going  to  do  some  small  game  hunt'in.


----------

